# Directv tivo to computer



## emttommy (Sep 20, 2006)

How do I connect my computer to my directv tivo so I can pull recorded programs off the tivo and burn them on a dvd

tivo info:
Mfg board 100
Platform series2
ird model r52180


software ver. 6.1-01-2521
If this is not discussable here you can email me direct. 

Thankyou


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

A video capture device or a recordable DVD player will do what you want.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

emttommy said:


> How do I connect my computer to my directv tivo so I can pull recorded programs off the tivo and burn them on a dvd
> 
> tivo info:
> Mfg board 100
> ...


The process of transfering the programs to your computer is called extraction and can not be discussed here. However, the act of connecting you DTivo to your computer for other purposes requires hacking the Tivo which can be discussed.

Looking at you software version (6.1) you obviosly have an R10 model which requires a PROM hack requiring removing the PROM chip and reprograming it and reinstalling it (This is generally considered a NON TRIVIAL procedure). Then appling the software hacks discussed in great abundance on this forum.

If you STILL want instructions try googling "tivo prom mods"


----------



## BrokerDon (Sep 9, 2006)

JWThiers said:


> Looking at you software version (6.1) you obviosly have an R10 model which requires a PROM hack requiring removing the PROM chip and reprograming it and reinstalling it (This is generally considered a NON TRIVIAL procedure). Then appling the software hacks discussed in great abundance on this forum.


I've got TivoWebPlus 1.0 running on my HR10-250:

TiVo Box Information
Software System:	3.1.5-01-2-357
System Type:	United States Series 2 DirecTiVo

Kernel Information
Version 2.4.20
Compile #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19:25 PST 2004

How can I transfer my Tivo recorded shows to my MacBook Pro (Mac OS X 10.4.7) or Sony VAIO laptop (WinXP Pro SP2) so I can:

- view them on my laptops video players
- burn them to my laptops DVD+/-RW drives
- downsize and transfer them to my Treo 700p for playback on TCPMP

Yes, I'm aware that the limitations of this forum may not be able to provide complete answers but if you can give me Google search parameters that would point me in the right direction, I can probably handle the rest


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

BrokerDon said:


> I've got TivoWebPlus 1.0 running on my HR10-250:
> 
> TiVo Box Information
> Software System:	3.1.5-01-2-357
> ...


Since we can't talk about "TIVO extraction" on this site that might (  ) be a good thing to goggle to get info from OTHER SITEs.

Sorry I can't be more helpful, but there are limits to what we are allowed. 

Also, make sure you read carefully as much as you can stand on the subject before asking on the other site. They will not hand hold you thru the process and can be very intolerant of people asking questions that have been answered before.


----------

